# Stolen



## sandchip (Sep 2, 2014)

I know it's a long shot, but it can't hurt.  Somebody broke into my shop and took this frame of birdpoints off the wall late Saturday night or early Sunday.  Please keep an eye out for them, ebay, Craigs, wherever.  All personally found over 25+ years of looking.  What sucks is that it was a customer or "friend" that has been in my shop before and spotted them.[attachment=birds.jpg]


----------



## Karikeller11 (Sep 2, 2014)

That is horrible!


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope you find the dirty rotten scoundrel !!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 2, 2014)

boy what a scum bag!! I would sure look at people in your community that collect these, plus even if they didn't steal them, might know who did, eventually...........e-bay for sure, maybe Craigs list too.....


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 2, 2014)

And when you find them make sure they wont be in any shape to do it again!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 2, 2014)

That, well, you know.Most likely they will be pieced out, no frame etc. Short of a guilty conscious, there gone. If they were marked somehow you may get lucky.Best to you though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 2, 2014)

A lot of collectors will go to extremes to obtain items for their collection. But as it isn't a South American Temple set of artifacts, it's more likely someone stole them to sell little by little to several collectors, and not to one specific, after this cools down--unless this person or people is/are totally stupid. Really, this market is larger than you think, and I'm sorry to say that, if you don't see them in a few months, you probably won't again. Were they very valuable? Highly desired with limited supply? I'm quite surprised they took arrow heads.


----------



## splante (Sep 3, 2014)

dont forget check pawn shops and consignment stores.....that really sucks hope you get them back.....I know RI is a long way from Georgia but you never know he may be smart enough not to list them to local...will keep eyes open


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 3, 2014)

That's just heartbreaking. Someone dedicates 25 years of their life to collect something and someone takes them without a thought. Will keep my ear to the ground but probably won't here anything here.  I would watch facebook and treasurenet in case they show up on there too.Lisa


----------



## Bass Assassin (Oct 2, 2014)

Very sorry for your loss. I know how many hours it takes to put together a collection like that. He will get his payback someday.


----------

